# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Wat is dit? Blaasjes op duim.

## Pasca

In bijlage toegevoegd foto's van mijn duim. 
De eerste foto is van eind juni. Toen zijn we in Turkije op reis geweest en kreeg ik blaasjes op mijn duim. Onder de blaasjes zit helder vocht. Ik had er geen last van en vermoedde dat het vanzelf weg zou gaan. Het is ook effectief wat weggetrokken.
Af en toe kwamen er weer een aantal blaasjes, zonder meer.
Nu beginnen de blaasjes te jeuken en krijg ik er last van. Door de jeuk en het krabben doet het nu zelfs zeer.

Foto 2 en 3 in bijlage zijn foto's van hoe het er vandaag uitziet.

Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn, en wat ik eraan kan doen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Pasca,

Je hebt tijdens je vakantie je duim niet ergens aan verbrand? Meestal wanneer je ergens een allergie oid voor hebt verschijnt dit op meerdere plekken op je lichaam dus het is erg opvallend dat jij dit enkel op je duim hebt. 

Sowieso is het altijd goed om van de blaasjes af te blijven! Er niet aan krabben en zeker niet open maken! Ik zou je adviseren om even een afspraak bij je huisarts te maken, vooral omdat dit ontstaan is in Turkije. Je weet nooit wat er misschien in een vreemd land gebeurd is. Gewoon even laten nakijken!

----------

